# Winter care for budgies.



## shankypanky (May 2, 2015)

Winters are gonna arrive here in the next month so i wanna ask what all i should do to keep them warm in winters. Also are there any specific foods i should give them in winters that would keep their bodies warm?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take a look at this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/314674-keeping-budgies-warm-winter.html

With regard to feeding your budgie, a varied diet including a good quality seed mix, pellets and fresh vegetables is recommended no matter what the season.

Please review the information in the following links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

Articles: Holistic/Natural Remedies - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

Deb has given you great advice. Make sure to keep the room your budgies are in warm, around 60 degrees to 70 degrees. 
You don't really have to give them any specific foods but I'm sure they would love some warm scrambled eggs in the cold winter mornings  
Make sure you don't have the cage(s) near any drafts (windows, doors, vents) as these can easily kill your budgies. 
You could also keep them warm with special heat sources that are in the article that Deb listed above!


----------

